# APRIL FISHING COMPETITION



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: David/Southerly
Date of Capture: 5/4/2008 
Location: Long Reef, 100mtrs off the ramp in 3mtr of water! 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Aust. Salmon 63cm, no weight as released 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4in Gulp pink/white, 9grm jig head, Daiwa Kix 4000, Silstar Pro Blue Rod, 20lg fireline 
Conditions (optional): Light offshore 19C water 
Other Comments (optional): PB for the yak, upgraded from 59cm. Posted two pic's to try and show the fish better, the camera angle forshortens the view. Fish was released after a longish photo-call as I could not see a thing through the glare on the LCD screen and it kept flipping around.
Gatesy, if it is too hard to verify the length from the foreshortened photo just give it the profish entry and I will catch something better for the comp.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Donuts
Date of Capture: 05/04/08
Location: Yarra River (next to Jeff's Shed)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Pinkie Snapper 35cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Kmart combo, 6lb rapala briad, Fast moving SX40


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve ( Comp Number 182)
Date of Capture - 7th April 2008
Location - Nambucca river 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (68cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano t-curve/twin power combo with 6lb bass PE braid and 6lb flouro leader (SX48)
Conditions (optional) - Calm wind conditions with some very heavy showers of rain 
Other Comments (optional) - New Pb from the kayak


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Breambo
Date of Capture : 13/4/08
Location : Ballina
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Kingfish 88cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Penn GTO 230 !5-15kg Seaboy Overhead Combo with 40lb mono, 100lb leader. Downrigged live yakkas.
Conditions (optional) : SW dropping, perfect conditions, 2m swell.
Other Comments (optional) : Got busted up on about 5 baits but got these two in the end. The bigger one wasnt much longer but he was heaps heavier.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : itchyant
Date of Capture : 5/4/08
Location : Googong dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Murray cod 75cm & fat - sorry, no photo next to a measuring device as was trying to get him back in the water quickly.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 3/8oz quadspin, 12lb braid and 14lb leader, Tierra rod and 2500 Sol
Conditions (optional) : Very nice.
Other Comments (optional) : First cod


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Blaen
Date of Capture - 05/04/08
Location - Huon River TAS
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Brown Trout 345 mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 6lb Fireline, Rapala Lure in a Red Fin pattern, Squidgy 70 Spin Rod
Conditions (optional) - absolutely beautiful
Other Comments (optional) - My first trout from the Yak 8)


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler ...rob316
Date of Capture .....5th april 08
Location ...manly harbour entrance brisbane
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...yellowtail pike 28cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ....8 pound fireline , shakespeare synergy baitcast 2-4 kg outfit , sx40 tiger pattern
Conditions (optional) ...gusty and getting worse by the minute , fine but distant rain looming
Other Comments (optional) ...pike been around all week , purchased 4 sx40's this week and been getting hammered every day by pike , this is a small comp effort but they were up to 48cms most of the week...yeah , i know yellowtail , but i was happy to just get out as the weather is crap again all week ...i was hoping to get a chance later in the week to get something better as these were caught sat morning as a backup for an entry , but i'm biting the bullet as the rest of the week is just about written off for me anyway ..


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - granpop
Date of Capture 7 Apr 08
Location Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 38cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Starlo Xtreme rod, Daiwa exceler 1500 reel, 4lb fireline 6lb vanish leader, Basspro green&brown grub
Conditions (optional) light easterly wind, sunny and lots of self-propelled unguided missiles
Other Comments (optional) Sorry - no phot - my internet is down and putting this in at the library


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: SUNSHINER
Date of Capture: 10April2008
Location: Laguna Bay, NOOSA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mackerel Tuna (_Euthynnus affinis_)/57cm/2.5kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Mono 6kg; 8cm chrome slug cast into feeding school and retrieved at high speed
Conditions (optional): Sunny, 15knot SE 
Other Comments (optional) No legal limit for this species in Qld


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Name/UserName - Jason/JTC
Profish comp No. - 122 (Drawn in the sand)
Date of Capture -10.04.08
Location - Lake Kawana, Sunshine Coast, Qld
Type and Size of Fish - Giant Trevally, 51cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 6lb Mono, Lively Lure Micro Mullet (Pink/Purple)
Other Comments - Caught (and released) at the Southern end of the Lake at about 7:00am. Saw it terrorising baitfish in the shallows with about 2 inches of its back out of the water and put a cast right in front of it.

















Cheers,

Jason


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

jason your trev is a GT not a big eye.
Craig


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

breambuster13 said:


> jason your trev is a GT not a big eye.


Thanks for the tip Craig 

I've editted my post .

Jason


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Theclick
Date of Capture: 11th of April, 2008
Location: Manly, Brisbane
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Gladwrap Fish (better known as flathead), to 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Caught on a sedona 1500, berkley dropshot 1-3kg, on 6bl smoke fireline and 6 pound leader.
Conditions (optional): So so, on and off wind, was a nice day out though.
Other Comments (optional): Not the best fish ever, i admit, but i didnt get an entry in last month and i need one this month. Usually wouldnt keep some a young one, ah well.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

handsome?... no. But legal?... yes!
fisherman Island (brisbane) Puffer. 11 Apr.
caught on atomic flick bait 3" pearl blue, 3lb line, daiwa 1500 ondine reel, shimano tourn't t-curve rod.
tough fishing today - only a handful of bites (felt like little bream) over a lot of hours.


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Name...Sparra
Date...12/04/08
Location...Clyde River
Fish...Flathead/41cm
Lure...SX 48/Green
Tackle...New Millenium Rod/Penn Captiva CV 2000
Line...12lb Fireline/6lb Leader



















Cheers...Sparra


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave / Justcrusin
Date of Capture: 12/04/08
Location: Woy Woy channel - brisbane waters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 42cm and bream 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb pe braid with 3lb nitlon fluro leader and squidgy wriggler and lobby


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Lee - Pscolutionman
Date of Capture: 08/04/08
Location: Stanley River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowbelly 49cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb fins,12lb leader, Daiwa pixy sitting on a Tica Devil Stick. caught on a purple Ausspin spinnerbait




























Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler; awty
Date of Capture; 10/04/08 
Location; Burrum River 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish; 62 cm Flat head 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ; predatek mini lure 40mm, 3ld crystal, 1000 stradic; 2-4kg 7' rod.
Conditions (optional) raining
Other Comments (optional) Bloody T-curve and Breambo had to beat me again. :roll:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Kerrie / Crazyratwoman
Date of Capture: 12 April 2008
Location: Nambucca River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 36cm silver trevally
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Starlo Stix 2 - 4kg, Okuma Epixor 30 can't remember the line thingy. got on a smooshed up white bait that had been refrozen at least 3 times lol
Conditions: bloody nice after a week of non stop rain!
Other Comments (optional): a spur of the moment decision due to offloading one of the feral children, thus forgot my number and couldn't remember it, thus had to photograph it at home, usually i would have let the poor thing go free but will make a nice dinner for a friend at work! oh, also forgot because of that i had to gut the bloody thing EEEWWWWWWWWWW but had fun flicking the guts at Jake (my son) :lol:


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/User: Sulo 
Date: 12-04-08
Location: Newry Island, Urunga, NSW
Type/Size: Bream, 30 cm. 
Tackle/Line: Pfleuger Trion, Okuma Epix EB20, 2 Kg Fireline, 4 Kg Mono Leader, Whiting Strip 
Conditions: Weather perfect, 10 AM, dead low tide, water murky, drifted under a snag. 
Comments: Missed out on putting an entry in last month so have to make this one count.Yeah I know I used that horrible bait stuff, but when you chuck out a bait while you're tying a new lure on another outfit you don't expect a fish to eat it do you ? Been catching smaller bream on SX48's all morning { Lost my fav one on a snag. Nother replacement on the list for payday. Stupid hidden under the water anchor rope, *#%^#$* } ,and got two keepers for a change. Then get back to the boat ramp and the camera goes flat so have to recharge at home before getting a photo. Stupid camera battery. Still, all part of the learning curve eh ?


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Name: Robbo
Date: 13/04/08
Location: Lake Cathie, Port Macquarie, NSW
Type/Size: Whiting 30cm
Tackle/Line: 6lb Fireline, Lively Lures Micro Mullet (Bleeding Mullet)
Conditions: Fine and Sunny, No wind
Comments: I hadn't caught a whiting for ages, I'd forgotten how much of a fight for their size they do. I was targetting flathead and had caught 3 small ones on an sx40. I was winding in the other rod (that had the micro mullet) to put it away when it got smashed by this fella.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Danny Wong / Wongus
Date of Capture: 13 April 2008 (approx 8.30am)
Location: Queens Beach, Scarborough, Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mackeral Tuna 73cm / 3.9kg (cleaned)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Exceler 2000 reel / Starlo Stix 2-5kg rod / 8lb fireline / 12lb Seaguar fluorcarbon leader / DK lure (ferret ?) 
Conditions (optional): Beautiful and calm. 
Other Comments (optional): Put on a hard fight as somehow it got tail wrapped so every time I got it close to the yak, it would thrash the water to foam making it difficult to steer into the net. Hooked up as I was trolling past an anchored stinkboat and I had the cheek to paddle up to them to politely ask them if they could take a picture... (they accused me of rubbing it in.... guilty as charged your honour :twisted: )


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 13/4/08
Location - Clyde river, Batemans bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream 38cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Basspro 3kg rod, 3lb line, Trolling a Ecogear Sx40.
Conditions (optional) Cold, wet, windy and dark
Other Comments (optional) Ducked out to test my install of the rudder on my Quest and decided to tow a Sx40 behind, got the Bream up against the bridge pylons on my first pass


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler GoneFishn (Comp#206)
Date of Capture 12/4/08
Location Grammar Scool Lagoon Corio Bay Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Flathead 38cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Berkly Dropshot rod old Shimano real 6lb rapala braid 15lb mono leader
Conditions (optional)you can see for yourself


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Southerly
Date of Capture - 13/4/08
Location - Dobroyd, Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Samson 36cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa Kix 4000, Crystal Blue rod, 20lb braid, 40lb leader, twin squid rig with 6/0 stinger and live squid (in short over kill for a small samson).
Conditions - light SW wind, calm seas, 20C water
Comments - another offering for this month


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Butts
Date of Capture 13/04/08
Location Bellambi 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Pike 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used UglyStik rod, Penn reel (Spinning), 10kg Braid, 5 inch gulp (the bright green and black one)
Conditions (optional) Sea's slight from the east. Slight Southerly breeze.
Other Comments (optional) I know it's only a pike but I was suprised when I retrieved the jig head and the whole of the 5 inch plastic (still in tact) from the throat of this thing with barely a scratch on it. The pike must have been hungry and swallowed the plastic in one gulp (pardon the pun)


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Brian - Kayakfisherman 
Date of Capture: 13 Apr 08 
Location: Bellambi 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Pike - 60 grams (guesstimate - there is no size limit for pike).
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: homemade fly
Conditions (optional): calm - but only at sunrise, then wind got progressively stronger
Other Comments (optional): Butts, we should both hang our head in shame for posting a pike, but it still counts - just!!! This pike was trolled as a livey, then one side was used as bait, and the remaining part kept for next trip as bait.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday Brian

Mate it was either the Pike or the Slimy I got earlier (oh yeah there was that Wrasse) so I thought I'll cop a bagging for the Pike, at least there was a story about it (well sort of)

Butts...


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Buff 
Date of Capture: 12-04-08 
Location: Port River, South Australia 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream, 38cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Nitro Bream Finesse, Daiwa Airity 2506, 8lb Braid - 4lb leader, Ecogear MX48f in colour 339
Conditions: Cool and overcast, slight winds
Other Comments: Fishing was Very slow with not one fish wanting a SP


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Username Dodge [#177]
Date Fri 11.4.08
Location Pimpama River GC
Details here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15723&p=170473#p170473
Participation points only as I didn't want to submit a vermin fish for the comp


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Name/UserName :greenhornet
Date of Fishing Trip :12/4/08
Location :broken creek yundool vic
Conditions: dead still 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!):fish decided that i don't deserve extra points and didn't want me to have a better chance at the viking profish


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: Wapstar (#204)
Date of Capture: 13-04-08 
Location: Port River, South Australia 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 25cm Sand/Silver Whiting 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Penn Powerstick, Shimano Stradic 3000, caught on 6" Gulp sandworm in Bloody colour.
Conditions: Cool and overcast, slight winds 
Other comments. Pretty quiet really, few nibbles from some small Bream and 2 reasonable sized Salmon Trout on HB minnow.


----------



## Papasmurf (Dec 16, 2007)

Name/UserName: paul/papasmurf
Date of Fishing Trip: sunday morning 13/4/08
Location: hillarys
Conditions: really flat with a bit of a swell. swell disapeared and it glassed off just when i had to leave
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): drifted around about 500 meters offshore for three hookups all resulting in the hooks pulling. :x :evil: felt like skippy. im blaming blunt hooks. was out for about 2 hours and got very sunburnt. nice paddle though.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Date: 13.04.08
Name: Fishpod
Location: Arkwright Shoal Sunshine coast Quennsland
Type\Size: Spanish Mackerel, 20.04kg ( 44Lb)
Tackle: Wilsonlive fibre,6-8kg spin, 30lb nitlon braid, 60lb mono leader, rapala X- rap red head white body
Conditions: 8 knots s/easter. 1.7m swell


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 12/4/08 
Location: Foreshore Rd, Botany Bay 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 39cm Silver Trevally 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid, 6lb fluorocarbon leader, 1/20th Jighead with a 3" Gulp LimeTiger Bass Minnow 
Conditions (optional): Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture: 13.4.08
Location: Moruya River, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 44cm Flathead
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Heartland 6'6', daiwa tierra 1500, 4lb Fireline, 6lb Maxima Ultragreen leader, Prawn.(optional): Nice day to start, incoming south westerly and tide proved a slight problem ( What? A godsend you say? )
Other Comments (optional): Entry into normal AKFF fishing comp, exempt from 'Special Competitions'.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

NAME / USER NAME : Leigh, aka waldo
DATE OF CAPTURE : 5 / 4 / 08
LOCATION : Somerton Park, SA
TYPE AND SIZE / WEIGHT OF FISH : Weedy whiting, a whopping 20-ish cm
TACKLE / LINE / LURE USED : Shimano 2-4 kg rod, shimano slade 1000, 6lb. line, paternoster rig and expensive cockles
CONDITIONS : Top weather, plenty of coldies
OTHER COMMENTS : I am a sad, sad man.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd #199
Date of Capture: 13/04/07
Location: Dobroyd Head, Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver Trevally 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Pilchards, 6lb
Conditions: Here

We need to have a wrasse comp.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler keza
Date of Capture saturday 5th april
Location clovelly
Type and Size/Weight of Fish squid
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 2kg line, yojuri 2.5
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional) delicious


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

fishydude
Sat 5/4/08
Somerton park
36cm whiting
19lb braid sizev 4 long shank hook
Lovely day
Moved the stupid yak right before the photo again...lol.
The number on the gps is a bit hard to read

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Clarkos
Date of Capture: Friday 11th April
Location: Lane Cove River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 25cm Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sedona 1500 Strudwick Sicstik 2-4kg 4kg line, 1kg leader Silver and black chubby 
Conditions: Beautiful day on the river

At least it's not the worst fish entered. Picked up a few more around the 20cm mark, a couple of choppers and a flatty. Missed another couple of flatties.









PS the start of the measure mark starts under his nose.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paulo (170)
Date of Capture: Sat 12th April 9am
Location: Bray's Rock Caloundra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 96cm Northern Bluefin Tuna +10kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Certate 3500, Daiwa TD Saltwater Advantage 12-20lb rod, 25lb braid, 20lb Penn 10X leader, 8cm silver slug
Conditions: The bay was alive with tuna boils all morning, light winds and a small swell
It took 35-40 minutes to land and towed me approx a kilometer. The best fighting fish of this size pound for pound I have caught to date. Initial blistering run peeled > 150m of line from the reel. Numerous subsequent runs followed by a circling period punctuated with violent head shakes.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jeffo
Date of Capture: 11/4/2008 
Location: Minamurra River NSw sth coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 46cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: live nipper, shimano symetre 2500 & 4lb braid, berkely drop shot rod
Other: I was was to catch a bream when this fella came along


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName : Ash / Polylureosis
Date of Fishing Trip : 5/4/2008
Location : Coochin/Mellum Creek
Conditions : Windy, Incoming tide
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : ??????? (though i did catch Mackeral, Snapper and a Golden Trevally 1 day after comp period :? :? )


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congrats all, another impressive month from all over.



Gatesy said:


> This poor excuse for a fisherman was so desperate for a ticket into the Viking draw he entered a poisonous species. Deary deary me, someone needs to have a good long hard chat to this bloke


Come on Michael, haven't you ever harboured a secret hankering for some fugu? Poison fish are the new black.

Actually, you're right - disgraceful :twisted:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The bar has been raised this month with some great fish on the podium......im gingerly holding onto a slender lead, but for how much longer ??
Well done everyone. :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody Hell! the fish just keep getting bigger. :shock:

Great work Gatesy on working out the points again.

Maybe next year it wouldn't be a bad idea to have equal major points for the best fresh water and best estuary caught fish, giving a better chance for the people who dont go off shore.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Bloody Hell! the fish just keep getting bigger. :shock:
> 
> Great work Gatesy on working out the points again.
> 
> Maybe next year it wouldn't be a bad idea to have equal major points for the best fresh water and best estuary caught fish, giving a better chance for the people who dont go off shore.


Rather than creating artificial divisions (there are grey areas between fresh and estuary, estuary and inshore) there is a relatively simple way of equalising the catches across species. This would also remove any perception of injustice that comes with awarding points by the current ranking of the captures (note that I think this has always been done with good intent and I have no complaint).

The basic idea would be to award points by comparing the fish to the first place for its species in the HoF. 100 points for equalling or bettering first place or for creating an entry for a new species. If multiple entries exceeded the current first place for a species then the biggest would be awarded 100 pts and the rest compared to it. This also makes it easy for anglers to know which of their fish to enter for the month - no need to second guess the judges.

Making this work would require removal of a few anomalies from the current HoF and creation of some procedures:

* Currently some HoF entries cover multiple species (eg all bream, all flathead) while others are species specific (individual trevally, tuna and shark species). To give anglers around the country a better chance of getting recognition for good captures of bread and butter species like bream and flathead, I would recommend that entries for the individual species be created. It is simply not fair to compare blue-spot flathead to duskies. I also think it is unfair to compare yellowfin bream to black bream;

* Get rid of shit fish entries. We need some self respect. We shouldn't wince when looking through the HoF. Would you point a serious non-yakking fisho to our HoF without embarassment? I would also remove cephalopods and crustaceans;

* Have a process for the recognition of species currently not in the HoF (the comp and HoF admins could determine this);

* Be more rigorous about accepting entries into HoF, or at least marking entries as not verified if they are accepted (this is usually required for large fish which are released). Verified fish could take precedence over unverified entries; and

* Produce guidelines for the measurement of fish. We have a number of dodgy entries, with fish measured with tails stretched, the fish not square to the measure or the mouth open. Accepting only measurements to the fork, with the mouth closed, is a simple way of removing such anomalies and works with fish that don't have fork-tails.

I am not entering any fish into the comp this year. Part of that is because I didn't catch any non-shit fish for the first three periods. However, I did last period but think the comp has descended into farce, with the rubbish being entered and the stuffing around of the dates. There are some superb fish being caught and entered and it is embarassing to see with what they are being compared and the relative scores being awarded (not the fault of the judges)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave i think a lot of what you say is a good call but i think it will settle down a bit after the profish comp is over. I for one didn't enter any fish in the comp until now, largely because i never catch anything that i feel is worthy. However i entered a squid this month as i would like at least one ticket in the raffle.
I think using the HOF as a measure for the future is a good call but i doubt we could beat some of the existing records so maybe points to the closest to the record.
Splitting the species (bream yellow and black) is also a much better idea.

good thinking batman


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Geeze Dave you think too much. ;-)

I was only concerned that the guys and girls who fish sheltered waters will be turned off because its bloody hard to catch anything comparable size wise to what can be caught off shore. I know special points are given to worthy fish, but still. :?

I really prefer the casually measuring methods, its only a bit of fun. I wouldn't want have to kill a fish for the sake of an accurate measurement.

BTW........ congratulations to the winners, good work on getting out and catching a big fish.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

keza said:


> I think using the HOF as a measure for the future is a good call but i doubt we could beat some of the existing records so maybe points to the closest to the record.


The intention is that all legal fish of worthy species would get points. E.g. HoF record for silver trevally is 65cm. So a 38cm trev would get 100 x 38 / 65 = 58 points


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well done to the winners, this months comp had a very high standard of fish.

I like the comp just how it is now, just a bit of fun, nothing too serious.
Your doing a great job of it Gatesy, thanks mate.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

The longtom is a very underestimated fish... not unlike the black marlin which leaps spectacularly out of the water..... they'll shred yr finger in a second too... much skill is needed to remove hooks from this ferocious creature.... :roll:

:lol: jokes joycie!!! Dave you make some very valid points there! I'm in it for a bit of fun (go girls) and have a snowballs chance in hell of ever getting a place but i see that T-curve is coming a very close second with only having caught estuary fish.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great competition again this month and WOW I won something :shock: :shock:

Dave you make some very good points and I have to say on a personal level I agree with each one you raised, it's going to be an interesting and exciting year ahead of us here at AKFF


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to agree with AWTY perhaps if all fish were compared to there maxium growth length.

I think you do an excellent job a judging this Mike looking over this months entry's The fish you have picked were pretty much good size fish for each species, just thinking of a way to do it without any HALO effect coming into it. If you would like I could spend a bit of time an put together a spreadsheet of fish sizes and calcs so all you have to do is copy an paste the sizes in.

I also agree with peril's measurement to the fork, all the comps i have entered lately are measured this way as there can be no argument about it, the legal limit is also called to the fork to add a saftey margin and in no way can the comp be accused of catching undersize fish.

I continue to enter the comp as It gives me a good excuse to get out amongst it which it was designed orginally to do.

Cheers Dave

PS the HALO effect is used in assessing of learning where the teachers likes a student so gives marks there work easier than a student they don't like.
It can be applied here if the judge really likes a particular species or person they can be inclined to think its a better capture, this is done subconsiously of course.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

kraley said:


> justcrusin32 said:
> 
> 
> > PS the HALO effect is used in assessing of learning where the teachers likes a student so gives marks there work easier than a student they don't like.
> > It can be applied here if the judge really likes a particular species or person they can be inclined to think its a better capture, this is done subconsiously of course.


That's a dissapointment - I thought it might mean a future where we have to donn exoskeletons and fight enemies ina multiplayer environment. :shock: 8) :twisted: :lol: :lol: ;-) 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Understand that Mike just trying to get a way that the judges could not be disputed and that was still easy for judges to moderate and not take up hours of time.

by the way have you seen the size of flatties that come out of mallacoota thats in Vic

Cheers Dave

oh yeah an whats your bank account details i want to win next month :shock: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As others have mentioned when we set up this comp a couple of years ago it was to encourage FRIENDLY COMPETITION amongst members. The core idea of the comp was to HAVE FUN, and not take ourselves too seriously.

The first monthly comp I think had half a dozen entries, and the next few months weren't much better. Yes it was a slow start.

However we STUCK WITH IT and kept developing and tweaking it and gradually more and more members started to participate. The inclusion of prizes helped to attract and encourage more members out, and as Gatesy mentions, the fact that the prizes were awarded RANDOMLY TO PARTICIPANTS and not to the biggest fish was part of the reason that it's remained very civilised.

Yes the inclusion of the Viking Profish has had an impact on the number of entries received (and therefore the quality of fish, both good and bad) and although again the viking comp is a RANDOM draw, it has had the effect of getting more members participating and the spirit of the comp (ie ALL IN GOOD FUN) has remained.

GAtesy's inclusion of the Shit Fish of The Month award has obviously put more attention on the crappy fish but that doesnt mean that there aren't MORE good fish also being caught.

Finally - you may recall that back late last year we asked for 'suggestions' on how to improve the 2008 comp. There were only a handful of replies, most of which advised that they were reasonably happy with the way things were going. We were happy to change things, but I (amd I'm sure Gatesy) dot want to be changing things every month on the whim of one or 2 members. If majority calls for change, then fair enough, but as I said right at the start we are never going to please EVERYONE and we sure as hell won't be losing sleep trying to.

The comp has come a long way, but I think it remains true to its original concept which is to have fun, a bit of FRIENDLY rivalry and to encourage as many members to get out on teh water during that monthly window.

We also always agreed that if the comp degenerated into a bitch fight and started turning members against each other all in the pursuit of 'competitiveness' then we'd drop it like a steaming turd..... So lets hope that doesnt happen.

Be nice. Enjoy the comp, and treat it how its supposed to be - a bit of fun, nothing more. If YOU don't want to participate, then its simple....Dont.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes I did enter a silver biddy and a longtom last year. The silver biddy was huge  , but I've definitely had a rethink and wouldn't do the same again, if entering in the comp.

Also the regional differences are mostly attributable to differences in species. Hence my suggestion that the HoF and comp should take account of those differences. There will still be regional differences as you pointed out for bream or between samsonfish in NSW and WA, but it is hard to account for everything.

BTW, not suggesting changing the rules for this year.

There is a definite lesson to be taken here. A fun competition and a serious comp with a big prize should be kept apart


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> There is a definite lesson to be taken here. A fun competition and a serious comp with a big prize should be kept apart


I guess in theory that statement is true, but in THIS case I have to disagree.

The way we have structured it, there is absolutely NOTHING that members can do to give themselves an increased chance of winning the Profish. Apart from the criteria that members must catch a legal fish each month to get an entry, the actual prize draw is TOTALLY RANDOM, so a member cannot cheat, submit bogus entries or whatever to gain an edge. The GREAT thing about this comp is that the bloke who caught the Shit Fish of the Month has just as much chance of winning as the Northern NSW / Gold Coast boys with their humungous Tuna/Mackeral and kingfish...

If 'skills' come into it, then yes I agree that these type of comps should be seperated, but with this (Viking) comp structure, I believe that we've maintained the friendly rivalry without risking members coming to blows..

Of course, this is all still a learning curve for us so the next big comp may be run differently to this one.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > There is a definite lesson to be taken here. A fun competition and a serious comp with a big prize should be kept apart
> ...


that's not true becaise the shit fish was caught by a mod and he (who shall not be named) can't win it. :lol:

i like the shit fish entries, they make me feel better and are always good for a laugh, and that's what it's about for me.
fI someone catches a 10kg puffer fish i want to see it and have it in the HOF.
I'm sure i'll get in there one day with a 10kg sargeant baker 

it's all good


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I must have missed something here. I thought we were in this for the bragging rights and to stick it to each other State Vs State, Fresh Vs Salt, paddle Vs pedal, etc. Much the same we beat each other up over footy, cricket, flies crawling up a wall, trophy wives and the likes.

I always liked the fact that the monthly prizes are awarded randomly. I'm not the least bit interested in the profish kayak. It doesn't have pedals. 
If you are trying to claim any fame due to this fishing comp then I think you've got your hand on it. Every month this year the best fish of the month have been caught outside the comp period and are worth nothing in the comp. I agree that rating fish based on their relative size for that type of fish is the best way to judge. But do we need spreadsheets of criteria and previous catches and so on? I cant imagine how long it would take judges to match points to reems of data before making a decision. Only to be picked up by someone else whom interpreted the raw data a different way. We all know you can make stats say anything. I think Mr Gatesy is doing a sterling job of it right now. I cant fault his judging for this month or any other month for that matter.

I appreciate other people want fairness at every turn but for me personally the reward is in the fight, landing the fish and of course eating it. I post the pics because I know the enjoyment I get out of seeing other people land big fish. Other people's pics and reports inspire me to get out there and have a go. Not to beat you, but rather if you can, then there is always hope I can too.

Money\prizes always bring out the worst in people. I actually thought there were two separate comps during this three months. I had no intention of entering the profish comp originally, but if I didn't, it meant I couldn't enter the monthly comp for three months. Leastways that's how it came across to me originally.
Im more than happy with the way the comp is at the moment. Sheep stations arent a resaleable item that much these days anyway.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Woops what have I started here. 

I dont think there should be any changes this year and next year only minor ones maybe. I wouldn't bother entering if it got all serious and stuff. And as pointed out T-curve is doing very good just fishing in the creeks (the mans a freak I tells ya) and hey I'm still coming 3rd :shock:, what the hell is everyone else doin?

Paulo I havent bothered with the profish comp, because I'm not really interested in having one and I'm happy for someone else to win it. You can still participate in the regular comp without a profish number.

Peril what thumper of a silver biddy :shock: , good work mate. ;-)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I was going to raise the question of separating bream and flathead species, but reading this doesnt look like I need too now  I think Bream and flathead species should be separated to make it fair. I will do so in the next update i do to the HOF.

The top 3 entrants are all black bream. I will post a thread asking for entrants for the yellowfin bream category at the time of update.

Lee


----------

